# Pouch+finger=ouch?



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey again

Today i made a pvc non-symmetrical prototype for a wood design I want to make

But I noticed when I shot, the pouch flipped over and hit my index and middle finger.

Ouch

I decided to wear a fingerless glove, but even though it blocked the affected region, it didn't do much.

Am I holding to high or low, or might it be the design?

I dunno. Attached are pictures of the glove and prototype


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Often the handslap happen when the bands are too oversized to the ammo.
Anyway, first try to hold the pouch 90 degrees twisted, I think it should be better.


----------



## Jobro (Jul 4, 2016)

ohhh okay really thanks


----------

